# Neve e nevoeiro-Planalto Mirandês e Torre de Moncorvo



## tomalino (28 Dez 2007 às 17:49)

Boas!
Apresento aqui as fotos da neve no planalto mirandês, tiradas pelo meu Pai há uns dias atrás, e umas fotos do nevoeiro em Moncorvo tiradas no dia 24 de Dezembro.

Espero que gostem 

Começo pelo nevoeiro em Moncorvo, ao anoitecer:

















(peço desculpa pela qualidade da primeira foto, mas não tinha tripé )

E agora a neve (fotografias tiradas pelo meu Pai, na estrada entre Mogadouro e Miranda):





















E, finalmente, um lago gelado:





Bom ano!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2007 às 18:05)

Belas fotos geladas tomalino


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2007 às 18:28)

Boas fotos


----------



## Brigantia (28 Dez 2007 às 18:39)

Boa recolha  *tomalino *


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2007 às 19:09)

imagens muito boas tomalino, bom trabalhoparabens


----------



## Minho (28 Dez 2007 às 19:54)

Obrigado Tomalino por este contributo.

Fotos gélidas, e aquele nevoeiro em Moncorvo dá um ar gélido e mestrioso a toda a cena


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2007 às 20:32)

Ahh..

Esta neve em Mogadouro caiu dia de Natal?


----------



## Tiagofsky (28 Dez 2007 às 23:13)

Dia 4 podias repetir a reportagem...mas com actualização por causa do dia 3...!
Fantásticas!


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Dez 2007 às 23:16)

boas

bonitas fotos a do castelo é linda  

abraços


----------



## Fil (29 Dez 2007 às 01:27)

Bonitas fotos 

São do dia 18. Nesse dia começou a nevar primeiro no sul do distrito antes de o fazer no norte.


----------



## iceworld (29 Dez 2007 às 03:27)

Obrigado em especial ao pai do Tomalino


----------



## Iceberg (5 Jan 2008 às 16:40)

Excelentes fotos, Tomalino.

Transmite os meus Parabéns ao teu Pai, e diz-lhe que foram transmitidos pelo maior Sendinês deste forum ( e talvez o único) ... ele vai perceber. 

Aquele lago gelado é a albufeira artificial do Rio Fresno, na sua passagem por Miranda do Douro.


----------



## tomalino (5 Jan 2008 às 23:51)

obrigado a todos

ficam prometidas mais fotos de neve para, talvez, dia 11

Abraços e Bom ano


----------

